# Rolling Relics Yosemite National Park ride



## slick

Rolling Relics Yosemite National Park ride.This is the 2nd annual and has absolutely epic views. The path is an all flat loop of the valley floor. The date is Saturday May 16th. Meet up in front of Yosemite Lodge which is a hotel INSIDE the park at 10am. The hotel we are going to stay at is called Yosemite VIEW Lodge and is about 15 mins outside the park in El Portal. I know its a little confusing why the two hotels are similar in name. This will be an all vintage only bike ride. About 45-50 people are coming. About 15 from the Cyclone Coaster group, the whole Broken Spokes club from Alameda will be there, possibly some from the Skid Kings club all the way from Tacoma Washington as well. After the ride we bbq in the park and food and drinks will be supplied for $10 per person. Please chime in here if you are coming, what type of soda and beer you prefer, and if you are bringing your significant other as well so we make sure we have an accurate headcount and enough food. Thanks gang. See you all in Yosemite!!


----------



## slick




----------



## slick

THIS IS OUR MEETING SPOT. If you see this hotel, you're in the right spot. And just a few more shots to give you an idea of what you will be seeing, or missing.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Sounds like one of the best vintage rides of the year!
I'm hoping to have one of my bicycles ready.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I may be able to get the news media to film the group ride.


----------



## cyclingday

One thing that everyone should keep in mind, is that for the other tourists that are visiting the park on the day we ride, this may be a life long dream for them. So, we should not disrupt their experience as best we can.
People go to a place like that to enjoy the granduer of nature, so a bunch of antique bike riding rockabillies blasting the oldies, can be pretty obnoxious. Just sayin.
The cool old bikes always attract positive attention, and can be an added bonus to the beauty of the valley, but if the Rangers don't see it that way, this annual gathering could end up being pretty short lived.
Something to keep in mind.


----------



## 48b6

That's got to be an awsome ride!!


----------



## slick

Well put Marty. Im trying to keep this ride small since we all know how tight the paths were. I only posted this for two reasons, one, most Cabers are not in California, two, most of you from L.A. that are coming are either not on facebook, i don't have your phone number, and you all need this info. So....this is my only way to reach out to those who will be wondering.... 

The rockabilly people are kool. I'll make sure they don't play any 50's music. I fully understand the whole park feel, hence the fact a bunch of our "usual riders" with custom bikes and choppers were not invited. Its not a party, its a beautiful, romantic ride through mother nature's playground.


----------



## slick

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Sounds like one of the best vintage rides of the year!
> I'm hoping to have one of my bicycles ready.





Giovanni, thsnks for the visuals. That's great! You are more then welcome to come along as well as you 48b6.


----------



## JAF/CO

what marty said


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

I'm there!!


----------



## slick

Entrance fee to the park was increased from $20 per car load, to $30 per car load. So if you can fit in another persons car, i suggest it. Throw the bikes in another vehicle?? Just a suggestion if you dont want to pay the $30 for just yourself. I know the park needs the money. Just trying to be economy friendly for all my long haul people.


----------



## 37fleetwood

if you make only one of the Rolling Relics rides, make this one!


----------



## 48b6

Thanks! I'm going to see about getting that friday off, just wondering how easy it would be to find lodging on such short notice.



slick said:


> Giovanni, thsnks for the visuals. That's great! You are more then welcome to come along as well as you 48b6.


----------



## rollfaster

Damn guys!!! This is going to be a spectacular ride, and the scenery doesn't get any better than that. Wish I could join you. Can't wait to see the ride pics. Rob.


----------



## tripple3

*Amazing ride....*

Janice and I are working on going up for this. I want to camp; she wants to "Glamp"....
Checking arrangements...


----------



## fordmike65

We're officially in! Made reservations this afternoon. Can't wait! See you among the trees and waterfalls!


----------



## abe lugo

we stayed here last year, it was ok but 45min out, not terrible just ok. http://www.yosemiteminersinn.com/ about 120.00 a night.
we have a lot going on this May so have to pass, please post pics of the event.


----------



## silvertonguedevil

WOW! This would be amazing!!


----------



## island schwinn

abe lugo said:


> we stayed here last year, it was ok but 45min out, not terrible just ok. http://www.yosemiteminersinn.com/ about 120.00 a night.
> we have a lot going on this May so have to pass, please post pics of the event.




What a bummer.you'll be missed for sure.


----------



## slick

So this was taken YESTERDAY in the exact area we will be riding through on the valley floor. So you just might want to bring a jacket. Im sure the weather will be better by the 16th. Last year was t-shirts and shorts until nightfall. Then it was sweater time.


----------



## cyclingday

That is awesome!
At least we know, the Waterfalls will be flowing.
For a time, it seemed as though the falls would be dry by mid May.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## tripple3

We are really looking forward to this ride we booked our hotel and now my wife is worried about her bike not being vintage enough for the rolling relics. What do you think slick? it's a Raleigh retro glide last American made bicycle?
Customized to go with the hot pink rims.


----------



## JAF/CO

don't know about slick but looks good to me


----------



## island schwinn

Looks good from here.i've ridden newer on some of the rides.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

slick said:


> So this was taken YESTERDAY in the exact area we will be riding through on the valley floor. So you just might want to bring a jacket. Im sure the weather will be better by the 16th. Last year was t-shirts and shorts until nightfall. Then it was sweater time.
> 
> View attachment 211083View attachment 211084




I will bring my swimsuit for sure ... take a dip in the hot springs ... 
*
This year I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE that we have meeting points at set times * - Why you ask ?? Well for one CELL PHONES DO NOT WORK IN THE PARK !!! Found this out last year while trying to find one another during the ride & after 

I will work it out before the ride with Slick & we will have a small map with the timeline printed for EVERYONE who rides with us this year ....

ALSO - The BBQ was awesome last year - SO PLEASE make sure you tell Slick you will be attending - or there won't be enough food for everyone --- 

See you soon - Ride Vinatge - Frank


----------



## slick

tripple3 said:


> We are really looking forward to this ride we booked our hotel and now my wife is worried about her bike not being vintage enough for the rolling relics. What do you think slick? it's a Raleigh retro glide last American made bicycle?
> Customized to go with the hot pink rims.
> View attachment 211296




The girls bike is fine bud. Our monthly rides usually have 60% or more of repop bikes, i just love seeing vintage and thought the park would look incredible filled with vintage tin everywhere. 

I fully agree with you Frank. Totally forgot to mention that cell phones don't work in the park anywhere. It actually is pretty great seeing people freak out that their phone doesn't work. Total retreat. No calls, messages, means no worries. 

We will definitely have a schedule. The whole path is a paved circle so nobody should get lost....hopefully.


----------



## slick

Who's gettin amped up for Yosemite. I know i am. So the important question is.....what are you riding? I might be on something other then a Shelby. The Cyclone Coaster/Pike swap got me enthused to ride a Roadmaster for some reason?  Im sure pictures will be posted of that ride soon.


----------



## Schwinn499

Since ill probably be the only guy on a lightweight, I have to bring a ringer...will a '52 World Traveler fit in okay among the ballooners?


----------



## tripple3

slick said:


> Who's gettin amped up for Yosemite. I know i am. So the important question is.....what are you riding? I might be on something other then a Shelby. The Cyclone Coaster/Pike swap got me enthused to ride a Roadmaster for some reason?  Im sure pictures will be posted of that ride soon.




I was planning on bringing my wartime Elgin to bring a little beach to the mountains.


----------



## fordmike65

Just added another night! Plan was to get up insanely early on Sat(or not sleep at all),drive up for the ride & then just stay Sat night. After this weekend's all-nighter before the Coaster's Swap, I'm not doing that again. See you up there Friday! LMK if there are any plans for rides, hangouts, bar stops,etc...


----------



## DonChristie

Hahaha, bitch gettin old! Much better plan Mike! We are headed up early friday morning. Im up for friday afternoon riding! Im rolling my Colson!


----------



## cyclingday

Schwinn499 said:


> Since ill probably be the only guy on a lightweight, I have to bring a ringer...will a '52 World Traveler fit in okay among the ballooners?




 Yosemite Valley is pretty flat, so gears arn't really necessary, but a chain drive is strongly recommended.


----------



## fordmike65

cyclingday said:


> Yosemite Valley is pretty flat, so gears arn't really necessary, but a chain drive is strongly recommended.




Good eye Marty


----------



## Schwinn499

... it was soaking


----------



## Robertriley

cyclingday said:


> Yosemite Valley is pretty flat, so gears arn't really necessary, but a chain drive is strongly recommended.




Marty, taking the bikes out of the Boxes also makes them easier to ride.


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks, Mike.
 That Traveler is pretty spectacular. I just thought I'd be a smart ass.
 I'm still not sure what I'll bring to ride, but I'm pretty stoked about the ride. I know its going to be another epic ride amongst the granduer that is Yosemite National Park.
 The park has a lot of back country, so some folks may want to stay another day if possible and visit some of the other majestic spots besides what we will be seeing on the ride.

 P.S. Thanks, Chris.
 That helps a lot. I was wondering how far a bike in a box would slide down Glacier Point.


----------



## Schwinn499

cyclingday said:


> Thanks, Mike.
> That Traveler is pretty spectacular. I just thought I'd be a smart ass.
> I'm still not sure what I'll bring to ride, but I'm pretty stoked about the ride. I know its going to be another epic ride among the granduer that is Yosemite National Park.
> The park has a lot of back country, so some folks may want to stay another day if possible and visit some of the othe majestic spots besides what we will be seeing on the ride.
> 
> P.S. Thanks, Chris.
> That helps a lot. I was wondering how far a bike in a box would slide down Glacier Point.




 funny stuff...I plan on leaving Monday afternoon, so probably hike around all day on Sunday...any ideas on must see spots?


----------



## cyclingday

The Wowona Hotel for lunch and a hike up to the Mariposa Grove of big trees is pretty cool.
They bus people up there, so it can get a little hectic at the trail head, but most people are lazy and don't get very far. The crowds thin out dramatically the farther back you go on any of the trails in the park. There is a very little traveled trail that leaves right from the Wowona, and takes you up to the cabin where President Lincoln signed the draft creating the first federally protected land in North America.
It's a pretty cool experience to sit on the deck of that old log cabin looking out into the meadow of giant redwood trees, and think that this very spot is where President Lincoln put the idea of conservation into action.

 Tuolomne Meadows and Tanner lake are both nice places to spend the day as well.

One other thing that is an absolute must see for the folks that have never been there, is Glacier Point. You can literally stand at the edge of a cliff so shear, that you look straight down over 3,000 feet to the valley floor below. It is really spectacular!
The view from Glacier Point is one of the most magnificent in the world.


----------



## mrg

Good choice Mike, don't want you droppin half way thru ride. think I will ride this Elgin unless I sell it here before (going to post it later in for sale but dont really want to ship) but can deliver to Yosemite, ya Marty, tried to reserve Lincolns cabin but no overnite, cant wait, less than 2 weeks.


----------



## slick

Everyones bikes look great! This will be an incredible array of colorful original paint bikes with a drop dead gorgeous back drop for photos. So make sure your cameras are ready. Pack some jackets just in case. The bbq usually goes on into the night. Last year we were driving out in the dark and the park looked just as beautiful then as well with the moon shining down into the valley. 

Out of all our Rolling Relics rides, this one and San Francisco are the best by far. The S.F. ride is July 25th. We travel from the Bay Bridge to the Golden Gate, across it and back with a stop at the beautiful Palace of Fine Arts dome wherw we park the bikes inside for photos. 

So see you all in 2 weeks. Im so excited as if you couldn't tell.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I think I'm going to try to build this for the ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Don't try this on a phone, look at it on your desktop computer.
right click then click on the magnifying glass so you see it full size.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a.../full rez/IMG_3721 - IMG_3730_zpsdwdwjh6g.jpg


----------



## slick

Hey Scott, that's not a Shelby? Lol. If you get that built as a rider, ill buy you a beer. Wait, im payin for them anyways so.... lol. 

Can't wait to see it buddy.


----------



## mrg

We plan on getting there fri. afternoon, any plans ?


----------



## slick

I won't be there until Saturday morning. You might want to check with the other L.A. guys. Im pretty sure some of them will be there friday also.


----------



## island schwinn

Sounds like we'll have a good crowd for the ride.everyone make sure to let slick know if you'll be up for the BBQ after the ride so we have enough carne asada and fixins.look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## kevin x

I will be there so add one for the BBQ


----------



## mrg

hope I have the rite size or maybe a studded tire, didn't see any snow chains for bikes in the sears catalog, suppose to snow fri & sat, either way we will be there, 2 more for the BBQ, hope Schwinndoggy has chains for his truck


----------



## slick

Na,,, i just checked. Slight chance of showers off and on for Saturday. First it was Wednesday, then Thursday, then Friday, now only Saturday for showers. So the supposed storm is passing through later and later. Im sure we will be fine. Highs in the mid 60's. A little sprinkle never hurt. Thats what fenders are for. We're riding regardless.


----------



## SirMike1983

That scenery looks outstanding and it would be nice to have something that scenic here.

We do have some nice trails here, just outside D.C., but you'd be  hard-pressed to get much of a weekend ride in because of the massive amount of foot, dog, roller blade, and other random traffic on them.


----------



## slick

Well, what we were hoping for out of this ride was to get a bunch of you east coast/midwest guys and gals out to this ride next year. An east meets west cabe reunion of dorts. 

Or...you guys can join us on a Cyclone Coaster ride in beautiful Long Beach California. We have plenty of bikes gor you guys to borrow. Just pack some clothes and fly out here.


----------



## island schwinn

Well,if it's going to rain,maybe someone has a canopy they could bring?


----------



## slick

I'll  cook no matter what the weather. As long as the fuel of beer keeps feeding into my fire. Haha!


----------



## island schwinn

slick said:


> I'll  cook no matter what the weather. As long as the fuel of beer keeps feeding into my fire. Haha!



me too,but just getting over pneumonia and don't want the pneumonia to come back if at all possible.


----------



## DonChristie

island schwinn said:


> Well,if it's going to rain,maybe someone has a canopy they could bring?




I can bring a Canopy EZ up thingy. I also have a Coleman stove, Lantern and propane heater, should I bring them? Sorry Mark, if we need chains we aint going! haha


----------



## cyclingday

Since it looks like rain, now I'm thinking about going tankless.
I've got an old Roadmaster that I've never even pulled out of the box.
Maybe the standard roadster is the way to go for this years ride.


----------



## fordmike65

When we drive a long distance where we plan to ride, we usually take simple no-hassle bikes. No tanks, 2-spds, rare/brittle parts,etc. That way we can enjoy the ride instead of worrying about breaking something, potential scratches or troublesome adjustments. My girl will probably take her Elgin again. Not sure what I'll take. Tempted to ride the Hawthorne "Twin-Bar", but that Bevlok stem always worries me a bit.

Pics from the Rolling Relics San Fran ride/Oregon trip last year.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> When we drive a long distance where we plan to ride, we usually take simple no-hassle bikes. No tanks, 2-spds, rare/brittle parts,etc. That way we can enjoy the ride instead of worrying about breaking something, potential scratches or troublesome adjustments. My girl will probably take her Elgin again. Not sure what I'll take. Tempted to ride the Hawthorne "Twin-Bar", but that Bevlok stem always worries me a bit.
> 
> Pics from the Rolling Relics San Fran ride/Oregon trip last year.



Or you could just ride schwinn!


----------



## slick

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Or you could just ride schwinn!




Im actually considering riding one of my two schwinns i own. My 49 B6. Green on green original paint.  I have a 67 Coppertone typhoon too. The typhoon is the liqour store biKe.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

slick said:


> Im actually considering riding one of my two schwinns i own. My 49 B6. Green on green original paint.  I have a 67 Coppertone typhoon too. The typhoon is the liqour store biKe.



So what you mean to say is that the typhoon has many miles on it and is reliable


----------



## 37fleetwood

it's been my experience that we always end up waiting for the Schwinn guys to fix their crap. this is too remote to support Schwinns, better take a Huffy.


----------



## fordmike65

37fleetwood said:


> it's been my experience that we always end up waiting for the Schwinn guys to fix their crap. this is too remote to support Schwinns, better take a Huffy.




Or a Colson


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

37fleetwood said:


> it's been my experience that we always end up waiting for the Schwinn guys to fix their crap. this is too remote to support Schwinns, better take a Huffy.



As long as they have morrow hubs you'll be ok


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

I tried to put studs in my bicycle tires & gave up after the first one .. it gave me a flat tire .....  

All kidding aside ..... I am bringing my bicycle along with a swimsuit - a kayak - a pair of skis & a hang glider - that way I am covered for ANY situation - snow - rain - sun - whatever - lets ride - that's what we have them for - I am there no matter what - the weather report has been changing hourly it seems - maybe I'll pull out the Christmas Shelby - Frank


----------



## Schwinn499

37fleetwood said:


> it's been my experience that we always end up waiting for the Schwinn guys to fix their crap. this is too remote to support Schwinns, better take a Huffy.




Im going to say I have a good chance of being THAT guy ... my luck this month so far has been  ... cant wait to get outa town ...


----------



## 37fleetwood

Frank, I love the Christmas Shelby! I was a bit bummed when it didn't get out this Christmas.
another issue the Schwinns have is their owners usually are afraid to let them get wet. makes me wonder if there's a rust issue...
for you Schwinn guys, I'm sure we can find a few extra Huffys and Colsons if you're afraid your Schwinns won't make it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

When schwinns get wet they multiply. Thats why there are so many of them. Kinda like Gremlins.


----------



## DonChristie

With all of this schwinn bashing glad im not a schwinn guy! Lol.


----------



## Schwinn499

37fleetwood said:


> Frank, I love the Christmas Shelby! I was a bit bummed when it didn't get out this Christmas.
> another issue the Schwinns have is their owners usually are afraid to let them get wet. makes me wonder if there's a rust issue...
> for you Schwinn guys, I'm sure we can find a few extra Huffys and Colsons if you're afraid your Schwinns won't make it.




Its not the wet, its not the rust
call it broken if you must
its not the make, nor the model
just make sure to bring a bottle
advil, asprin, for me please
my aching back and weary knees
mothers day was such a blunder
I hit the dish room floor with thunder
and if thats, just not enough
i man up, be-ing real tough
work 20 hours, more and more
now monday morning, my butts real sore


----------



## island schwinn

schwinndoggy said:


> I can bring a Canopy EZ up thingy. I also have a Coleman stove, Lantern and propane heater, should I bring them? Sorry Mark, if we need chains we aint going! haha



we should be ok with cooking stuff,but a lantern would work in case this turns into an all nighter.a likely possibility.


----------



## slick

You guys crack me up. Made my day that wasn't so great, much better after reading the Schwinn bashing. Lots of laughs over here. 

I know i should ride a Shelby but, July is Shelby month. So. Im going to ride either my Speedking or my Cycle truck...Karla will rep the Shelbys on her rare, one of one known to exist in this color combo, Fox badged Shelby.


----------



## slick

So i think we're almost ready, bike wise for Yosemite. Whatcha guts think? Karla on her Shelby bling bike, me on my favorite, the Speedking.


----------



## oskisan

Beautiful bikes... but better in person! Wish Denise and I were going... Take a lot of pics!







slick said:


> So i think we're almost ready, bike wise for Yosemite. Whatcha guts think? Karla on her Shelby bling bike, me on my favorite, the Speedking.
> 
> View attachment 213793View attachment 213794View attachment 213795View attachment 213796View attachment 213797View attachment 213798


----------



## tripple3

*Rolling Relics...*



slick said:


> So i think we're almost ready, bike wise for Yosemite. Whatcha guts think? Karla on her Shelby bling bike, me on my favorite, the Speedking.




Very nice bikes slick. We are ready and really looking forward to it... probably ride in the rain on Friday I'm so excited.


----------



## DonChristie

Vintage tin in Yosemite! So if anyone wants to ride Friday afternoon, MRG and I are at Curry village in the park. Cruise in on your bikes and find us. Where are we meeting Saturday morning for the ride?


----------



## fordmike65

Stayed up late last night servicing the squeaky hub on my girls Elgin. Laced up some new skirtguards as well.


----------



## slick

We're meeting in front of Yosemite Lodge at the Falls which is INSIDE the park. We will meet up there at 10am.

And one more reminder, cell phones DON'T work inside the park so ask questions now, or hook up with a few other people so we all meet up at the right spot at the right time. The photo is where we are meeting.


----------



## 37fleetwood

calling for rain here in the A.V. for the next few days, and here's Yosemite:


----------



## DonChristie

Thanks Scott! Thats why i asked now. So...looks like were getting wet! Haha. Don your Slickers, boys!


----------



## island schwinn

All my weather sites show sunny.i guess it depends who you ask.


----------



## mrg

like someone else here said that what fenders are for so glad I didnt opt for the fenderless rat rod !


----------



## fordmike65

schwinndoggy said:


> Thanks Scott! Thats why i asked now. So...looks like were getting wet! Haha. Don your Slickers, boys!




Man, my girl is gonna kill me


----------



## DonChristie

fordmike65 said:


> Man, my girl is gonna kill me




Haha and mine is sooo happy she bailed out!


----------



## fordmike65

.......


----------



## 37fleetwood

everywhere I'm seeing says rain.
don't chicken out guys, it's just water


----------



## 37fleetwood

I took this last year...


----------



## fordmike65

..........


----------



## island schwinn

No one can bail.we already bought food and drink and will hunt you down.


----------



## fordmike65

.........


----------



## 37fleetwood

my biggest worry is that anyone getting in tomorrow late may hit snow.
be careful everyone!


----------



## rcole45

I checked the NPS website. Only road closure for snow was 120 over Tioga pass. a chance of snow on 41 out of Fresno. If you come in on 140 out of Mariposa very seldom do you hit snow. Famous last words.  LOL  Slight chance of rain on Saturday afternoon  high of mid 40s. Get out your rain jacket, lets go.  Yee Haw


----------



## kevin x

I just cancelled a room at Yosemite view lodge if anyone is still looking. Unfortunately there is a rush project at work and I can't make it this year.
everyone be safe and enjoy.


----------



## 37fleetwood

another bit of encouragement...


----------



## 37fleetwood

fordmike65 said:


> More pics from this years ride:




Dude, even the worst reports only say scattered showers.


----------



## tripple3

mrg said:


> like someone else here said that what fenders are for so glad I didnt opt for the fenderless rat rod !




Neither one of our bikes we're taking has fenders but we're not afraid.  are you calling my bike a rat?


----------



## fordmike65

.........


----------



## JAF/CO

I will be their I am water proof
 some one bring a towel for fordmike


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Neither one of our bikes we're taking has fenders but we're not afraid.  are you calling my bike a rat?
> View attachment 214236




That's a rat alright


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> That's a rat alright




Coolest rat I have rolling thanks for noticing


----------



## 37fleetwood

JAF/CO said:


> I will be their I am water proof
> some one bring a towel for fordmike




for such a tall guy he sure seems worried about flooding...


----------



## fordmike65

.............


----------



## slick

I am honestly NOT AMUSED by any of these flood posts. If anyone is afraid to get their hair wet, please do all of us a favor and stay home. While you're at it, you can reschedule your pedicure appt. for Saturday since you will be home. 

Brian, Karla, Frank and myself have spent A LOT of time and money to throw this ride together. So to sit here and discourage other people from coming up because you are trusting your weathermans forecast is absolute bullpoop. The weather can change at any minute. And everyone on this site is more than capable of looking up the weather themselves and coming to their own conclusions. The food is all bought as of today, as well as the beer, sodas, and waters. It wasn't cheap to feed 50+ people. If something came up, fine. But to get convinced by someone elses opinion is not kool at all. 

If it rains, it rains. And if its sunny, And you stayed home on the account of someone else, your loss. 

Im bbq'ing regardless, even if its in the hotel parking lot. I guarantee all of you that you will have a great time regardless of the weather and i personally thank all of you for coming from such far distances. It means a hell of a lot. Thanks. Time for a beer to calm down.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Yeah I wish I could go rain or shine. Being with like minded people and seeing killer bicycles and scenery is all that matters. We are in a drought and we need the rain. Its been a while since it has rained so enjoy the time you planned now for you could be gone tomorrow. Its only rain just take it easy, dont drive like a fool and tou will get there and hang out and be cool.


----------



## fordmike65

Sorry guys, was just joking around.


----------



## DonChristie

I aint skeered! Just bought a Poncho and gonna pack in a minute! See you ALL there!


----------



## 37fleetwood

everybody going should stop by Wal-Mart tonight and get one of the deluxe shower caps to put on their seats. they're great for keeping rain off while you're driving, and you can even ride with them on.


----------



## island schwinn

fordmike65 said:


> Sorry guys, was just joking around. See you there...




Love ya,man.let's all have fun.
I think the time has stood still this week in anticipation of the ride.
Less than 40 hours to go.


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## Joe Buffardi

*Schwinn Huffman and Co.*

Well I finally got my Firestone and Scott I have bad news. Its a Mead Brown and Ivory Schwinn


----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## island schwinn

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well I finally got my Firestone and Scott I have bad news. Its a Mead Brown and Ivory Schwinn



You better haul that to the ride and give it to me for proper disposal.i'll make sure it gets taken care of.


----------



## 37fleetwood

that inside the bottom bracket is going to be the original color. it's called Seafog Grey. it's a kinda metallic green.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Yeah I figured it was the original. I will paint the frame Sea Fog Grey and leave the nos mcaulley fenders black and paint the tank black laquer. It will be a custom. Then lay on some custom pinstripes. Until I find all the correct parts this will be my special custom Huffman.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Joe Buffardi said:


> Yeah I figured it was the original. I will paint the frame Sea Fog Grey and leave the nos mcaulley fenders black and paint the tank black laquer. It will be a custom. Then lay on some custom pinstripes. Until I find all the correct parts this will be my special custom Huffman.




Heretic!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Yes I am a non-conformist!!


----------



## cyclingday

I'm all packed and ready to go.
Shower cap installed, courtesy of Cyclone Coaster Frank.
Thanks, Frank!
I've got a feeling this thing is going to come in real handy this weekend.
See you guys there!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

We stopped for breakfast at Denny's in Fresno a little bit of rain sprinkles nothing major. 



Walmart bags are free I didn't buy shower Caps yet.


----------



## Schwinn499

Morning all, see you soon!

[video=youtube;dBN86y30Ufc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBN86y30Ufc[/video]


----------



## Schwinn499

Im so excited, thanks to everyone who made this happen!

I memory of a man and in spite of possible wetness, I say we all just let BB say it best and...
[video=youtube;RKylShHU1jQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKylShHU1jQ[/video]


----------



## tripple3

We got here drove down to the meeting place and snapped a picture of the bikes looking up at scattered showers and blue skies. We're staying right off the 41 in Oakhurst.  let's ride.


----------



## slick

Thanks for the update buddy. Keep us posted. So you found Yosemite Lodge at the Falls inside the park ok? Meet up in front of the lobby.


----------



## tripple3

slick said:


> Thanks for the update buddy. Keep us posted. So you found Yosemite Lodge at the Falls inside the park ok? Meet up in front of the lobby.




Yes we found it. I have never been here before and did not know how far you drive past the gate before you loop around and eventually find the lodge.  keep going you'll    find it.



MRG and Schwindoggy are up here. just got off the phone with Mark

He said they made it up here before noon and haven't hardly got a sprinkle.


----------



## Robertriley

Ok, after seeing all the photos....I'll be there next year.  Scott, keep the photos coming brother.


----------



## slick

Looks like great weather to me. See you guys in the morning. I should be there at 8:30.


----------



## GTs58

Yall have a great time! Wish I could have made the trip but it wasn't in the cards. 

Along with BB King, in memory of Jim Morrison........... Riders on the Storm..........  I hear pitter patter coming from the keyboard. 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9o78-f2mIM&feature=player_detailpage#t=7


----------



## tripple3

slick said:


> Looks like great weather to me. See you guys in the morning. I should be there at 8:30.




Close to sunset in Oakhurst where we are staying


----------



## fordmike65

Just had dinner and a couple beers here at the Cedar Lodge where we are staying. Think its just down the road from the Yosemite View Lodge. If anyone is staying here lmk. See you guys in the morning. Anyone meeting up for breakfast just in case?


----------



## slick

I did a little sun dance over here to scare the clouds away. After a couple beers my feet just couldn't stop movin. Lol


----------



## GTs58

slick said:


> I did a little sun dance over here to scare the clouds away. After a couple beers my feet just couldn't stop movin. Lol




You danced so hard and for so long that all that damn rain is now pounding us here in Phoenix area. Thanks! Now my dog won't go outside to take care of business.


----------



## slick

GTs58 said:


> You danced so hard and for so long that all that damn rain is now pounding us here in Phoenix area. Thanks! Now my dog won't go outside to take care of business.




Haha!!! Sorry. 

On another note, the amount of views for this ride thread have about half the amount of views as the Memory Lane swap thread. Im very impressed. Almost 3k views snd 14 pages.....very nice.


----------



## cyclingday

So all the concerns about the weather turned out to be for nothing, because the sky couldn't be any bluer.
We made the Amgen Tour of California time trial on the way up.
And the group that made it to the Yosemite ride are having a great time riding amongst the granduer.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Amazing views. amazing bikes. The most amazing rider was Mark on his high wheel. basically riding a 48 inch sprocket with a tire on it. 
Great time had by all.


----------



## Schweirdo

what a great day with Great people


----------



## GTs58

Oh boy, kept the pictures coming! So who owns the rock climber?


----------



## DonChristie

What a fantastic trip it has been! That was so much fun! Everything was perfect! Here are a few cel phone pics. Will post Camera pics later. Thank you to all who put this on! Slick must of BBQ'd 35 lbs of BEEF! Good stuff!


----------



## 37fleetwood

it's late, I'm tired, my photos will come tomorrow.


----------



## fordmike65

Just got in ourselves. Phone dead and exhausted...After recovering from all the riding, eating and...um... and a lil drinking in Yosemite yesterday, we had to drive over to Novato and pick up Luisa's Miss America. Then drive another 6 1/2hrs home...boy am I beat. Before knocking out, I thought I'd post a coupe pics from the epic ride. A big thanks to Chris, Karla,Brian and all who made this possible. It's a memory I will always cherish, and hope to repeat for many years to come...See ya next time!





































Yeah, I'm crazy to offroad a bike with a Torrington stem, but somehow it held up.


----------



## island schwinn

schwinndoggy said:


> What a fantastic trip it has been! That was so much fun! Everything was perfect! Here are a few cel phone pics. Will post Camera pics later. Thank you to all who put this on! Slick must of BBQ'd 35 lbs of BEEF! Good stuff!




We cooked 35 lbs of carne asada,10 lbs of chicken,6 bell peppers,6 big onions,and tons of tortillas.


----------



## fordmike65

island schwinn said:


> We cooked 35 lbs of carne asada,10 lbs of chicken,6 bell peppers,6 big onions,and tons of tortillas.




Don't forget the cilantro!


----------



## fordmike65

Looks like our group isn't the first to ride these bikes around Yosemite. Framed picture hanging in the Yosemite View Lodge Bar...


----------



## tripple3

*Some pics from the trip....*

Thank you Brian. And everyone that contributed. Slick and Carla: Thank you.
My pics are "Teasers" for the pics coming from the rest of the folks that know how to use their camera.
Amazing Grandeur as Cyclingday put it. Words can't really describe the magnificence. 
We did good on limited budget. Lets do it again next year.



island schwinn said:


> We cooked 35 lbs of carne asada,10 lbs of chicken,6 bell peppers,6 big onions,and tons of tortillas.
























We stopped at Simonion Farms near Fresno on the way home. Way cool stuff in there. Pardon my camera skills....


----------



## slick

The trip was a blast. I want to thsnk everyone for coming out. The weather ended up being perfect. Sunday it rained and hailed on us up on our hike to Glacier Point so Saturday we lucked out. Im going to start a thread under general discussion with all the pictures so feel free to add any of your pictures there.


----------



## cyclingday

37fleetwood said:


> it's late, I'm tired, my photos will come tomorrow.




 It was like herding Cats to get everybody together for this picture, but I'm so glad we did.
That's one for posterity. Great picture, Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood

cyclingday said:


> It was like herding Cats to get everybody together for this picture, but I'm so glad we did.
> That's one for posterity. Great picture, Scott!




Thanks Marty, the original print after merging all of the separate shots was just under 6 feet long. I shrank it considerably, but the CABE's software shrank it more and you can't really see anyone in it.
Photobucket is weird, but here's the direct link. click on the little magnifying glass to get it to enlarge. (I had to click it twice, to get it to go full size)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...osemite/IMG_2217 - IMG_2223sm_zpsl5uxew1o.jpg


----------



## ssc

I want to thank everyone for a great weekend. Thanks Ron for the invite. The BBQ was great, big thanks to slick and all involved. I will post some pictures when I get a few minutes.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## cyclingday

I didn't take many pictures this time, but here's a few.
The logo is from the commemorative shirts that Frank made up for the occasion.
And I thought it fitting to bring Joes Serial #1 Shur Spin to be the first to fly in Yosemite Valley.
All the tourists that I rode by commented on how much they loved the propeller.
Also, I want to thank Chris aka Slick and Brian aka Island Schwinn for the Rolling Relics hospitality.
You guys are the best!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperTaco67

I have got to get my bike ready for next year


----------



## Freqman1

If you hang around on here long enough by next year that will be "bikes"--plural! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

ssc said:


> I want to thank everyone for a great weekend. Thanks Ron for the invite. The BBQ was great, big thanks to slick and all involved. I will post some pictures when I get a few minutes.
> 
> Cheers, Steve




I'm a little nervous about posting any photos after hearing what you thought of my gear


----------



## 37fleetwood

just a few, I'll post more later


----------



## ssc

They look great. Nothing wrong with your gear. 

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I heard something happened to a Huffman?


----------



## 37fleetwood

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I heard something happened to a Huffman?




yeah, it got ridden...


----------



## hellshotrods

Cool pictures!!! I was there a month ago.   I'm planning on going next year for sure.


----------



## ssc

Posted a few pictures in the general section. Thought I would post here as well.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## 37fleetwood

ssc said:


> Posted a few pictures in the general section. Thought I would post here as well.
> 
> Cheers, Steve




how'd you get a photo of you and Bigfoot? super cool!
jk Mark


----------



## DonChristie

37fleetwood said:


> how'd you get a photo of you and Bigfoot? super cool!
> 
> jk Mark




Haha, Steve let me use his camera!


----------



## mrg

Big foot ? I thought that was half dome Scott !


----------

